# Help, will my new cockapoo look like a cockapoo?!



## Clairebailey90

Hi, wondering what you all think about our new little pup, he is f2 and wondering if he is going to have the grandad effect and not have the cockapoo fluffy coat or look?!


----------



## Wendaka1969

They change so much over the next few months. He looks like he will have a wavy coat. It is lovely to watch them grow and change. I was the same when we got Mia as she looked like a golden retriever but as the months went on she totally looked like a cockapoo with wavy hair. Her tail grew and her beard. Hope you enjoy your new puppy and it does get easier and they are just a joy to have.


----------



## Dig

There’s a definite wave there so I’d say he’d be wavy or curly rather than smooth. He’ll be gorgeous either way 😀


----------



## Clairebailey90

Thankyou for getting nack to me, we went to see hom again yesterday, he doesnt have much hair on his face yet, he is totally gorgeous but stll not sure how he is going to thrn out, what do you think?


----------



## Dig

This is Digby at around 8 weeks


----------



## Dig

And now, just over 2 years


----------



## Oscarbettyada

Betty is an f2 cockapoo and she looks more like a toy poodle but she is the most amazing dog we’re very lucky


----------



## Oscarbettyada

View attachment 130905


----------



## Oscarbettyada

This is Betty now 12 months old


----------



## Oscarbettyada

This is Oscar my f1 cockapoo


----------



## uniquelady17

Heres a picture of my lovely Cosmo as a puppy and now 4yrs old his coat hasnt really changed that much.


----------



## Me&Henry

Here is Henry at 5 weeks and at 6 months with his summer cut. I thought he might be a smoothie too, but when his hair grows it's full beard and lots of fluffy wavy hair. He lost almost all the white markings on the top of his head too.


----------



## Rachellm

this is oakley at 12 weeks


----------



## Rachellm

this is oakley at 6 months







tbis is oakley at 6 months. he became lanky and wiry… looks more like the dog ‘Benji’ 😂😂


----------



## Rachellm

he is the most adorable dog.. doesn’t matter what he turns out be 😊


----------



## Dig

Oakley is gorgeous 😀


----------

